# Weird breed



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I was wondering if any one has heard of this breed, Russian Novocherkasske fantails. If so, can you give me some info on this breed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Check To See*



sportsman said:


> I was wondering if any one has heard of this breed, Russian Novocherkasske fantails. If so, can you give me some info on this breed.


 Hi SPORTSMAN, I am going thru some of my material in hope to find something on this breed. Many of the Russian breeds are just begining to be seen here in the good old USA. I will let you know if I come up with any thing. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, turns out there were many before unknown breeds not only in the former USSR, but also within the hundreds of tiny little hamlets throughout China. What with various limited means of transportation, pigeons were isolated and thus formed into new breeds. Not too many years ago, the accepted thinking was there were about 300 seperate pigeon breeds. 

The truth is, nobody has any real ideal how many breeds there are. I have heard good estimates of as many as 3000 or about ten times what we thought just a few years ago. 

My guess would be that these "Russian Novocherkasske fantails" are just another example . I personally wanted something a little exotic myself, so I obtained an obscure little breed of highfliers out of Bosnia. The term the breeder used was in a language I did not speak, so I changed the name a little myself to Bosnia High Fliers.

The point of all this ? Where can one really go, for information on perhaps 3000+ breeds, which is growing by the week ? And then there are guys like me, who begin to inbreed and change names on you ? 

After a little cross here and there, and then the breed becomes a Smith High Flier..and Bingo ! A whole new breed. 

Any way to get the real story, I suspect you need to fly to the area of Novocherkasske, and track down some local fanciers. I tried to track down some information for you, but it is all in Russian.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is what the seller told me: they are a "toy" breed of fantail, that they are slighlty smaller then american fantails; they have a crest but it is a shell crest instead a pointed one like on indians; and their tail isn't as wide as indians.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

http://pigeons-of-russia.ru/eng/pigeons/decor/view/index.html?id=24


heres a link their black tailed though


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice find, Michael! Thank you for sharing the link!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

what can i say i have tons of time on my hands  lol


----------

